# 14x7 100 spoke daytons



## bay66imp (Jun 18, 2009)

looking to trade my all center gold daytons(has dayton stamp on the hub) for some chrome 13x7s or 14x7s daytons. if anyone has some wth blue painted spokes even better.local only please. located in the sf bayarea norcal.back tires are new but may need 2 fronts from 3 wheelin. rims are nice wth no peeling.


----------



## bay66imp (Jun 18, 2009)

here they are shined up. ill take better pics tommorow


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

look good on 66


----------



## bay66imp (Jun 18, 2009)

thanx but im wondering f blue matched spokes would look better


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

good question


----------



## bay66imp (Jun 18, 2009)

anyone got any ideas? blue or the gold?


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bay66imp_@Aug 16 2009, 01:15 AM~14781531
> *anyone got any ideas? blue or the gold?
> *


id say blue would look WAY better on your ride,no not really to be honest but give me a price on the gold/chrome d's man-thats what im lookin for man,got a white fleetwood that im doin a chrome and minor gold touch color scheme,very nice cuz


----------

